

Ask HN: Wireframing - How should I wireframe? - lem72

I was having a discussion with my designer friend about how to go about wireframing a site.<p>I was under the impression that if you have the skills to do so, using a framework such as twitter bootstrap and creating code would be a lot more efficient/lean than using a program such as omnigraffle to first wireframe through images, and then again create a prototype/wireframe in html.<p>What is the benefit of using the Omnigraffle -&#62; Bootstrap Wireframe -&#62; Dev<p>Vs.<p>Bootstrap Wireframe -&#62; Dev<p>Thanks!
======
mmudassir
Here is what I think:

1) If it is a fairly large website, then first get the core on paper, then
fireup the Omnigraffle, sketch some initial screens in to it, and see if it
make sense regarding flow.

OR

2) If it is not that big website, then starting with Twitter Bootstrap
Framework will do the job.

See the thing is "what is the only I should do the wireframe", the real
question is "What's the demand of the situation and context?"

~~~
lem72
What is considered a big website?

I guess what I am asking is what benefits does OG bring you? If Bootstrap and
OG took the same time to do would OG still be a necessary step?

